# What drugs are illegal?



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

What drugs are illegal in pigeon racing? If someone had human grade perscription drugs is it legal? What about predizone (it is a steriod) is stuff like that legal? I don't think steriods would help pigeons racing but I could be wrong but have heard of special human grade drugs that are used for pigeons and work wonders. If this is not illegal shouldn't it be? If someone has access to a unobtainiable drugs to others how can that be a level playing field?


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

ohiogsp said:


> What drugs are illegal in pigeon racing? If someone had human grade perscription drugs is it legal? What about predizone (it is a steriod) is stuff like that legal? I don't think steriods would help pigeons racing but I could be wrong but have heard of special human grade drugs that are used for pigeons and work wonders. If this is not illegal shouldn't it be? If someone has access to a unobtainiable drugs to others how can that be a level playing field?


It is my understanding that any type of performance enhancing drugs (like steroids) are illegal by AU rules. You can check the AU website and check their race rules as well as their policies for varification.

Dan


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks, I found it. And yes, everything is illegal that would give an advantage.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Then is B12 vitamin illegal? I know it is for baseball players, but what about pigeons?


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I think B-12 injections would be extreme, especially with a pigeon. I don't see how B-12 could be illegal.

If CODEX had it their way B-12 would be illegal.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

B-12 would not be illlegal as far as I can see. I found the drugs that are and are listed in the AU laws. I will have to post them here when I have time but basically stimulants, steriods, nasal diolators, stuff like that. P.S. and you can test for alot of these.


----------



## white flight (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi there!

Would you try "Red Cell" and Vit B 15 (DMG/pangamic acid), NOT ILLEGAL. They are classified as vitamins. "Red Cell" is basically an iron supplement fed to race horses., Vit B 15 assists with lactic acid removal from the muscles. 

I read that if you mix the 2 prior to a race, given on Wed and Thurs, expect to be in the first 3 in the club on Saturday!

Red cell / dmg is given to racehorses and another point of interest is that they regularly check-out the urine samples and blood of racehorses and when these substance are found to be present, NOTHING happens to the trainer!

I'm wondering ... but cannot find the right source for a pure Vit B15! Should be injectable.

I am clearly aware that these are not drugs but vitamin supplements - no doping. Increases the flow of oxygen from and to the pigeon lung, thats all.

white flight ZA


----------



## justin4pcd (Sep 7, 2008)

Why would you even give a pigeon drugs to perform better? Thats mean. Lol.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

justin4pcd said:


> Why would you even give a pigeon drugs to perform better? Thats mean. Lol.


When big money is involved, some adults will do anything to get an upper hand. Unfortunately this is just a fact of life. 

Dan


----------



## TipplerBeni (Sep 30, 2007)

B-12 is only illegal if you took the same B-12 Rodger Clemens took.


----------



## TipplerBeni (Sep 30, 2007)

I was training to become an MMA fighter and I blew my knee out had to have surgery and Docs said I shouldn't put my knee through anymore extreme pressure. So pretty much giving up my career as a fighter I had several kinds of muscle building powders and such (ALL GNC LEGAL OVER THE COUNTER) stuff. I've wanted to give my birds some of the powders I have left over like wey and creatine and some other stuff would it do anything ?


----------

